# Dendrobium jenkinsii



## Gideon (Oct 28, 2007)

This is a plant in the collection of a wonderful lady by the name of Henriette Stroh, a keen Paph and Clivia grower in South Africa

*Dendrobium jenkinsii*


----------



## Ron-NY (Oct 28, 2007)

well bloomed :clap:


----------



## SlipperFan (Oct 28, 2007)

*wowwowwow!*


----------



## goldenrose (Oct 29, 2007)

:clap: :clap: :clap: OMG - absolutely stunning! :drool: :drool:


----------



## paphjoint (Oct 29, 2007)

All the above and more -- I've never seen such a huge jenkinsii before !!!!!


----------



## paphioboy (Oct 29, 2007)

FABULOUS...!!! *drooolll* ('drool' is becoming my most-frequently used word here...) =P


----------



## NYEric (Oct 29, 2007)

Pretty well grown.


----------



## Candace (Oct 29, 2007)

That sure is an eye catcher!


----------



## practicallyostensible (Oct 29, 2007)

That's amazing!


----------



## Mrs. Paph (Oct 29, 2007)

*Chin hits floor* All one specimen?? Even if it is a couple plants mounted together, that's mind boggling!


----------



## Bluefirepegasus (Oct 29, 2007)

That is all one plant?! I can't believe the number of blossoms! Wow! 

Bluefirepegasus


----------



## Corbin (Nov 2, 2007)

Fantastic


----------



## Sangii (Nov 6, 2007)

simply amazing ! :clap::clap:


----------

